# refrig want work on 12 volts



## H2H1 (May 18, 2008)

hey Ken I need help. I know that Rod is out on vacation and since I am back I will ask you and others for help. We went on vacation for 2 weeks and once we started we had to used propane for the refrig to work while we were on the road. I have always used the 12 v for the frig but now it want work on the 12 v. the indicator doesn't show any power, but all others 12 v works, I have tested them. I disconnected the motor battery and the 120ac to test the 12 v, so any advice here on what I should be looking for. thanks


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (May 18, 2008)

Re: refrig want work on 12 volts

Hollis,
My units do not use 12 volt refers., so I am not that familiar with them, but it sounds like a fuse is blown.  I have no idea where to tell you to look, but maybe someone else has a better idea.


----------



## DL Rupper (May 18, 2008)

Re: refrig want work on 12 volts

Hollis, what year is your RV?  It's my understanding that RV's haven't used 12 V modes on Fridges for quite some time.  Just 12 V ignition for your propane mode and 120 ac mode for the electric.  The older fridges had 3 way/modes (propane/12 V/ 120 V) of operation and the newer ones are 2 way.  Propane and 120 V ac.


----------



## H2H1 (May 18, 2008)

Re: refrig want work on 12 volts

thanks Ken for your reply, DL I have a 2003  Fleetwood and it has 3 way. I have used the 12 v on other occasions.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Re: refrig want work on 12 volts

Hollis ,, sounds like u'r 12 volt element is out ,, does it work ok on 120 and by u'r post ,, it works on propane ,,, and bty i'm 24hrs from heading out ,, but u guy's still have to put up with me ,, paid for my wifi ,, in advance ,, so there ,,, bty Hollis what type of fridge do u have ,,, if Norcold ,, then i would really suspect the element ,, the board usallly goes out with the 120 volt thingy ,, i had that happen to mine ,, but in reverse ,, the 12 volt worked ,, gas worked ,, but no 120 ,, the element in mine burnt the board ,, so i replaced all three ,, board ,, 120 element ,, 12 v element ,, i figured while i was there ,, what the heck    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper (May 18, 2008)

Re: refrig want work on 12 volts

Learn something new everyday.  Thought 12 V mode was thing of the past.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Re: refrig want work on 12 volts

DL my 97 still uses it ,, and i use it also ,, while traveling ,, keeps it cold enough to get to the CS    :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (May 18, 2008)

Re: refrig want work on 12 volts

thanks Rod, is that something that I can do, or do I need to call my tech out. I really don't know where it's at, once again enjoy your vacation  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (May 18, 2008)

Re: refrig want work on 12 volts

OK Rod last post to pick your brain before you get to your earned vacation Do you think this can be claimed on my warranty?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Re: refrig want work on 12 volts

prolly not ,, they consider it a  failed product ,, in other words it's like u'r brakes ,, ,,, but yes u can do it ur self ,, first go and open the outside door ,, and take off the protective plastic cover on the board ,, u will see on ther a section that is labeled 12vt ,, and one that is labled 120vt ,, ck the 12 vt ,, with a meter ,, and see if there is actually 12vt there ,, if not then ohm out the element ,, if u get nothing ,, then the element is bad ,, but if u get something ,, i would look towards the board ,, but again ,, what type of fridge do u have ,,, ,, but my thinking ,, is leading towards an element ,, bty if u do tis u'r self ,, be very carefull ,, cause u have to remove alot of sheat meatal in the flue area ,, and it cuts like a razor blade ,, hope this helps ,, if not let me know ,, i'll be online at the beach ,,, and killing the night time hr's    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (May 18, 2008)

Re: refrig want work on 12 volts

thanks my friend and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Kirk (May 19, 2008)

Re: refrig want work on 12 volts

H2H1

Before you go to the RV shop, check on the circuit board to make sure that all of the fuses are good. You should use an ohm meter to check them as sometimes a fuse can look to be good and still be open. It would help if you said what make and model your refrigerator is as I'd take a look at the service manual, but either brand will have at least three fuses for power on a three way refrigerator. There is one, usually 5A which is for the 120V heater, one that is usually 3A for the control circuitry and another of more than 5A for the 12V heater. That one is usually about 10A but it would depend upon the refrigerator that you have.

I'd sure check the power with a meter before I went to the shop as it sounds like that may be the issue.


----------



## H2H1 (May 19, 2008)

Re: refrig want work on 12 volts

THANKS KIRK, I have a Norcold and I have ckecked all the fuses I can find. my tech is coming out this Friday to take a look at it. I replaced the igniter board about 3 months ago. the tech thinks maybe a wire has come lose. Any way we just wait till this Friday and see what happen.


----------

